# France Ligue 1 start 16-17



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 15, 2008)

Caen v Valenciennes

16/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.10 3.00 3.40 All Bets (24) 
Lille v Le Mans

16/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.90 3.00 4.10 All Bets (23) 
Nantes v Monaco

16/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.35 3.00 2.90 All Bets (24) 
Nice v Nancy

16/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.30 3.00 3.00 All Bets (24) 
St.Etienne v Sochaux

16/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.80 3.20 4.30 All Bets (25) 
Toulouse v Le Havre

16/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.05 3.05 3.50 All Bets (25) 
Paris SG v Bordeaux

16/08/2008 20:00 BST
  2.40 2.95 2.90 All Bets (24) 
Grenoble v Rennes

17/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.70 2.95 2.55 All Bets (25) 
Lorient v Lyon

17/08/2008 15:00 BST
  4.50 3.25 1.75 All Bets (25) 
Marseille v Auxerre

17/08/2008 20:00 BST
  1.55 3.60 5.50 All Bets (27)


----------

